# Medicated IUI from someone who have also had IVF



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I have done my first IVF but had complications and currently a bit scared to have egg retrieval. I am considering doing an IUI for the next and just want to find out from those who had medicated IUI if they were monitored (how many scan during the process), what medications they were under and apart from egg retreival what other differences are there with the 2.

Many thanks

Emu


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey hun

with IUI you tend to only have stim drugs(some do get you to d/r) and have a few scans (i had 3) a baseline scan and 2 stim scans(more if needed) then you have your final jab (trigger jab like with ivf) and about 36hours later you go for your IUI where your partners sperm is washed and inserted and then its down to nature

may be worth having a read of this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

i know there are alot of ladies On the IUI thread who have done both so they can advise you more

hugs

Mez

xxxx

ps i have moved this over to the IUI section as you should get more responses


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Emu,

As MJ said generally with Medicated IUI there are less injections and the number of scans will depend on how your follies respond. The insemination is similar to embryo transfer for IVF.

I can understand that if you had a bad experience with egg collection first time around that you are worried about doing it again, but I would guess that IVF has been recommended for you because they think it has a better chacne of working than IUI. Can you talk to your consultant about your EC experience? They may be able to give you additional sedation this time around.

I know some of the girls on the IUI turned IVF thread have had bad EC experiences but have found that it was fine next time so it may be worth asking on there.

Good luck whatever you decide.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Emu   

I had 3 IUI's last year. Each time I had to take Clomid on days 2-6 & then inject with Menopur every other day from approximately days 9-12 depending on my response. I had 3-4 scans each time & they were looking for no more than 3 follies of the appropriate size. On my 3rd attempt I had 4 follies & my tx almost got abandoned    I had to have discussions with my cons about multiple births, feotal reduction etc before I was given the go ahead to continue.

With my IVF & ICSI cycles I had to start d/r on CD21 for 2-3 weeks with Suprecor. Then I was scanned to make sure d/r was complete. Once that was ok I stimmed for 2 weeks using Menopur again but this time every day & 3 powders to 1 fluid. With these txs they are happy for you to produce lots more follies   I got 16 eggs with IVF & 20 eggs with ICSI. Once again I had 3-4 scans depending on my results.

If it's any consolation to you, with IVF I found ec extremely painful & announced to DF that I would never be able to do it again   I couldn't walk or sit properly for days. In fact when I went in for et the hospital were shocked that I was in so much pain & struggled to get onto the bed for transfer.

However, I can't give up on my dream so decided to go again in May/June. This time I did ICSI which is exactly the same as IVF except for what they do in the lab. I prepared the staff for how bad I was last time & had a prescription for painkillers ready. And guess what   Yep, it wasn't half so bad & they retrieved more eggs than first time round. I can't explain it, there are no reasons but what I'm trying to say is please don't think your 2nd retrieval experience will be the same as your 1st, mine certainly wasn't   

I hope I've helped a little & if you want to ask anything else, please do & feel free to pm if you want to.

Lots of   &    to you whichever route you choose to take.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, 
I think it depends a lot on whether or not it is private or NHS.

I had 2 iuis with Clomid on NHS & had very few scans & trigger jab was very varied as to whether your day for basting fell on a weekend day, etc.

With the private iuis, they were both unmedicated - loads better!  only 1 less follicle than with the meds!  We had loads of scans & these were used to give us a better indication of what my cycle was like for ivf/icsi.

With the 2 icsis, my first, EC was a doddle - no pain whatsoever!

The last one was excruciating!  Made me cry even though i was really drugged up!

Some clinics give you a general anaesthetic but I would guess they prefer to know whether or not they're hurting you to prevent any actual internal damage.

I'm having my 3rd icsi soon & I'm not looking forward to it but I know the chances of success are much higher than with iui & because this is my final year of trying I feel I need to give it our best shot! (No pun intended!)

I would speak to your cons & be very firm about how much pain you were in & tell him that for you it was an unacceptable level - I think some cons think you should expect some pain!  See if there's anything else they can do for you.

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi emu,

I like yourself have gone from IVF to IUI. (I did have some IUI before going on to IVF )

Anyway to try and answer some of your questions......
(try and bare in mind that we are all different and all clinics will differ in the way they do things)

First scan, day 3 of cycle (day 1 being the first day of a bleed). If womb lining is thin and no foillies are growing drugs are started that day.

Drugs are nasal spray or 2x daily injects, probably which ever you used to d/r on your IVF cycle. At the same time you start a FSH drug to stim your follies. 
(there is no d/r only time in IUI, both drugs are started on the same day)

My clinic then scan and blood test you every 3 days until follies start to grow then decide weather they need to do it every day/ every other day until the follies are full size.

Once follies are at full size you have a HCG jab (usually half the dose for an IVF cycle) and 36 hours later you return for the actual IUI.

Lining of womb is then supported with either more HCG jabs or pessaries during the 2ww.

To be honest I feel I am better monitored with an IUI cycle than IVF.

I suggest you take a peek at the IUI for beginners guide if you have not done so already and feel free to pm me if you want any more info


----------

